# How to change user name?



## matt41gb (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm wanting to change my user name. I'd like to just be "Matt," but It might be taken. Is there any way I can do that without losing my status?

-Matt


----------



## dmmj (Apr 4, 2011)

Contact a mod they should be able to change it, I know josh can for sure,


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 5, 2011)

Unfortunately for you, there is already a Matt at this time.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 5, 2011)

Josh is the only one who can change usernames. And no, it doesn't change your status.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 5, 2011)

Matthew? Then you can fit in with Robert. 
Maybe I should change mine to "Katherine" and we can all be proper 
Tom should be Thomas...


----------



## Fernando (Apr 5, 2011)

matt41gb said:


> I'm wanting to change my user name. I'd like to just be "Matt," but It might be taken. Is there any way I can do that without losing my status?
> 
> -Matt




Just PM Josh. If the name is available he will change it for you. I changed mine because I didn't like my last name being shown on a forum and since everyone was on first name basis and not by username, I figured...why not.


----------

